# Noble products



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

This post is VERY interesting---------very---Mike---


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

I am using CIS for the first time on a project right now. I had a few questions so I called Customer Service. I left a voice mail and Rich called me back before the end of the day.

He did give me some pointers and basic info...

1. CIS and TS are the same thing as Angus had mentioned (minus the rubber lip) TS only comes up to 5' wide but CIS can come as big as 6'.

2. Modified thinsets can go over and under the membrane but they recommend to wait for the thinset to cure over night before tiling.

3. If you have highly sensitive crack areas, he recommended the glue instead of the thinset as it will add to the "stretching" capabilities.

I am liking this company already. Still use the Schluter products but now my local supplier stocks all of the Noble products. My Kool-aide might be turning blue....:whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm pricing out a house entryway slab to tile and use Noble Deck but Dal doesn't stock that item and I'd have buy 50 linear feet and only need 14... does Mid West or any where else sell/ship smaller quantities? Where ya at Angus :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

the hat is weird and huge.............wish it had feather fabric around the edge to marry into the two products ...........Or if they have premade holes that pop out. It seems very thick and tougher than kerdi.


What would also be sweet is under the mud bed a trench that runs into the weep holes like candle wick


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

> I'm pricing out a house entryway slab to tile and use Noble Deck but Dal doesn't stock that item and I'd have buy 50 linear feet and only need 14... does Mid West or any where else sell/ship smaller quantities? Where ya at Angus


What about buying right from Noble?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> I'm pricing out a house entryway slab to tile and use Noble Deck but Dal doesn't stock that item and I'd have buy 50 linear feet and only need 14... does Mid West or any where else sell/ship smaller quantities? Where ya at Angus :laughing:


Did you call Rich at Midwest to find out?


----------



## ChimneyHill (Apr 10, 2011)

Is anyone using the EXT adhesive to set the TS or are most just using thinset?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ChimneyHill said:


> Is anyone using the EXT adhesive to set the TS or are most just using thinset?


I'm using thinset. Current job is 500 sq ft. That took 3 50lb bags of Ultraflex2 which cost me $45. The same sq ft with EXT would be 5 gallons at $40 per. That's $200. Unless you NEED EXT, I'd just use a quality modified thinset.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> I'm using thinset. Current job is 500 sq ft. That took 3 50lb bags of Ultraflex2 which cost me $45. The same sq ft with EXT would be 5 gallons at $40 per. That's $200. Unless you NEED EXT, I'd just use a quality modified thinset.


I know nothing about Noble's adhesive, but that sounds ridiculous.

I get 180-200sf out of a 5gal bucket of Mapei _urethane wood adhesive_.....so you're telling me the glue for a membrane is almost as expensive as a high end wood flooring adhesive :blink: I can't see how in the world that makes sense. That is a rip-off plain and simple. I'd like to know what "technology" is in that glue to make it so valuable 

If thinset is an option - I don't see them selling too much of that glue...


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> I know nothing about Noble's adhesive, but that sounds ridiculous.
> 
> I get 180-200sf out of a 5gal bucket of Mapei urethane wood adhesive.....so you're telling me the glue for a membrane is almost as expensive as a high end wood flooring adhesive :blink: I can't see how in the world that makes sense. That is a rip-off plain and simple. I'd like to know what "technology" is in that glue to make it so valuable
> 
> If thinset is an option - I don't see them selling too much of that glue...


The difference is that the ext has high tack and quick set so you can tile immediately where as recomended with thinset to wait an hour or two...or a full day of cure time. 
Ill take the thinset because I usually map out setting membrane at the end of the day and return for tiling, giving the night to cure :clap:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Tech Dawg said:


> The difference is that the ext has high tack and quick set so you can tile immediately where as recomended with thinset to wait an hour or two...or a full day of cure time.
> Ill take the thinset because I usually map out setting membrane at the end of the day and return for tiling, giving the night to cure :clap:


Thanks for the info :thumbsup: I do the same thing with my Kerdi installs usually. There is almost always a bunch of other stuff to do or like you say plan it so its the last thing being done for the day.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

but the best part of NOBLE is doesnt m what thinset ya use:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The EXT has flex so in a situation that calls for extra crack isolation it might be the way to go.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

opiethetileman said:


> but the best part of NOBLE is doesnt m what thinset ya use:thumbup::thumbup:


Neither does Kerdi. Schluter does, if you want their warranty. I could care less, so it's a moot point for me. I use whatever thinset I want for the application - never a single problem. 

So who warranties all those hybrid installs you do :whistling


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> The EXT has flex so in a situation that calls for extra crack isolation it might be the way to go.


Like how much though? Enough to be able to tile something you wouldn't be able to otherwise :whistling Wouldn't you want to fix the flex issue _first_? I know - I'm being dense, but I'm just wondering if this juice is worth the squeeze :thumbsup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Neither does Kerdi. Schluter does, if you want their warranty. I could care less, so it's a moot point for me. I use whatever thinset I want for the application - never a single problem.
> 
> So who warranties all those hybrid installs you do :whistling


Well if you follow the guide line for Laticrete they take over after a year. Not what I was referring to. You dont have to use a un mod and a mod there. So one thinset does it all. Honestly the best thinset i have found for kerdi is laticrete 220 and mapei ultra flex 1.



I like Noble I just wish someone here would stock the entire line of thier products. One place only carries ceratin membranes for them.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Like how much though? Enough to be able to tile something you wouldn't be able to otherwise :whistling Wouldn't you want to fix the flex issue _first_? I know - I'm being dense, but I'm just wondering if this juice is worth the squeeze :thumbsup:


I guess if you had a decent crack in a slab it would be a good use over that. 

Also if you had a bare minimum deflection of say L/380 and were laying 24x24 tiles over framing. In the big picture using the EXT might be cheaper than adding another layer of plywood.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Did you call Rich at Midwest to find out?


I did pm Rich, but also got a response from Eric and I can purchase by linear ft directly from Noble! :clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> I did pm Rich, but also got a response from Eric and I can purchase by linear ft directly from Noble! :clap:


Rich might not login often. Call them (800) 830-8665

Noble prices I have seen are much more expensive than Dal or Midwest.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Ill give him a call. Only benefit to Noble Direct is that Eric can get it to me in 2 days


----------

